# HOW to MAKE a Peter Griffin Costume - Family Guy



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

I don't know how. This won't be much help, but I remember one episode when he's talking about doing drugs (I think, only saw this episode once) and they flash to a live action Peter sitting on a park bench. Big, round guy in white shirt with a PG mask on. If you can find that episode, it might help.


----------



## Corpse Reviver (Aug 29, 2005)

I was in Spencer's recently, and I seen that they had a lot of Family Guy things...shirts, shot glasses...etc. You might want to check in there and see if they are gonna carry anything for Halloween!

P.S. I love Family Guy!!!!


----------



## magic_voice (Aug 4, 2005)

That episode was when the drug "toad" was brought into Meg's school ang Peter went there as "Lando Griffin".


----------



## Jier (Sep 7, 2005)

Could always just find a white shirt, green pants, brown shows and black rimmed glasses.


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

Do what Jier said, but unless you are a big guy yourself, make the shirt a couple sizes too big and add some kind of padding in there, lol.


----------



## Corpse Reviver (Aug 29, 2005)

If you do end up being "Peter" for Halloween, I would like to see some pictures!


----------



## Griffin1 (Sep 27, 2005)

*I want to be peter*

SOme1 find a peter costume plz !!!


----------



## FrigginNoodles (Oct 27, 2010)

I am also being Peter Griffin. They do make Peter Masks. Just google it! Then you will need a white button up, olive green pants, and brown shoes as stated above. 
Or... 
You could do what I plan to do. Buy XXL White shirt, XXL green Pants, cheap dollar store reading glasses. Stuff the insides of your clothes with pillows using a belt to secure the ones under your shirt. Also you need to make a "ball chin". That is a very recognizable feature of Peter Griffin. I am totally stumped on this chin part, any suggestions would be great.


----------

